# Proxy Software!



## Ji-Ji (Sep 12, 2013)

Ahoy, I'm after a new proxy software/service to load Netflix in US on my xbox and PC.

I am crap at explaining, they basically make the target website you are going to think you are logging in from somewhere else.

*Yes they are legal

*I have been paying for Unblock US for about a year now, but it never worked on my xbox, at that time I used it on PC and had PlaymoTV beta installed on my xbox free. 

The beta ended, and Unblock US's customer support is so terrible. They know very little about communication or computers I think.


So! Does anyone on this site use proxies for anything? If so can anyone recommend any I can use. Paying isn't an issues as I pay $5 for Unblock US (hopefully not for much longer.)


----------



## Daryx (Sep 12, 2013)

I would just google "us proxy list". You can usually find a free one in the US, but I don't know how fast they are (especially from the UK). I wish I could help you more, but I'm on a connection that blocks all the proxy list sites (and I think they're watching me to...).


----------



## Ji-Ji (Sep 19, 2013)

Daryx said:


> I would just google "us proxy list". You can usually find a free one in the US, but I don't know how fast they are (especially from the UK). I wish I could help you more, but I'm on a connection that blocks all the proxy list sites (and I think they're watching me to...).



I did and It just bombarded me with free ones laden with ads. After about a week of tech support my service was reset and my xbox works again so I'll stick with these guys but I am not trusting it will be fine permanently. I'll still be looking.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 19, 2013)

All the actual software for setting up a proxy is server-side, all you need to do is find an open proxy and put its IP and port number in the client whose traffic you want routed through it.  Hidemyass.com is the most popular list of open proxies in use right now I think, just pick one hosted overseas and go.  Just be aware that any time you send traffic through a third party like this, you make yourself open to the possibility of all your traffic's content being viewed and saved by that party.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Sep 20, 2013)

Lobar said:


> All the actual software for setting up a proxy is server-side, all you need to do is find an open proxy and put its IP and port number in the client whose traffic you want routed through it.  Hidemyass.com is the most popular list of open proxies in use right now I think, just pick one hosted overseas and go.  Just be aware that any time you send traffic through a third party like this, you make yourself open to the possibility of all your traffic's content being viewed and saved by that party.



Cheers, I'll have a look on there.
Yeah no software is needed for console proxies (I don't think it is for PC's if you take some time to learn how but I never looked into it there.)


----------

